# Dry kibble % of Fat



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

What percentage of fat do you look for in a dry kibble or is based on protein tk fat ratio and if so what do you look for


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

30/20 +- 2% is a good starting point.


----------

